# Greenfly



## squid102 (17 Sep 2013)

I have greenfly all over my emersed plants. Any ideas on how to get rid of them? The only pesticide I have has big warnings about long term danger to aquatic environments so I can't use it.

The plants probably aren't in good enough condition to be submerged yet. They were doing well until I read Andys HC propagator step by step | UK Aquatic Plant Society and thought I should try moving them to where they received a bit more sunlight. It cooked the lot.


----------



## dw1305 (17 Sep 2013)

Hi all,
Just submerge them for a few hours, it won't damage the plants, but it will drown the greenfly.

cheers Darrel


----------



## squid102 (17 Sep 2013)

Thanks. I'll give that a go.


----------



## MirandaB (17 Sep 2013)

Carnivorous plants work a treat,especially Sundews


----------



## squid102 (18 Sep 2013)

Five hours into Operation Greenfly and a surprising lack of success. They just won't drown! I can still see them crawling about on the plants under the water! It's going to take more than a few hours. The water also flushed out some thrips that I hadn't been aware of. No wonder my poor plants have been looking so unhappy.


----------



## dw1305 (18 Sep 2013)

Hi all,


squid102 said:


> They just won't drown! I can still see them crawling about on the plants under the water!


 Add a very small amount of washing up liquid.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Michael W (18 Sep 2013)

Or you can make a diluted bleach solution, I've heard people use it with success against pest snails and what not.


----------



## Bryson375 (18 Sep 2013)

ladybirds or *Coccinellidae *love a good munch on greenfly. If you can manage to catch some... haha.


----------



## squid102 (18 Sep 2013)

I've added a small drop of washing-up liquid. I'd try bleach if the plants were going straight into a tank and could be rinsed but I think getting bleach in the potting soil might be a problem.


----------



## squid102 (18 Sep 2013)

Bryson375 said:


> ladybirds or *Coccinellidae *love a good munch on greenfly. If you can manage to catch some... haha.


I could have a look for some tomorrow if its not too late in the season. We get a lot of harlequin ladybirds here.


----------



## squid102 (24 Sep 2013)

Submerging the plants for 24hrs in water with washing up liquid did not get rid of the greenfly and I couldn't find any ladybirds. So I've just blended up a mix of water, garlic and a really potent onion. I added it bit of washing liquid and have sprayed all the plants with it. Let's see if this works.


----------

